# Pick 1 person to work with from ct



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

If you could pick 1 person from ct to do a project with , who would it be?


I'd pick blacktop, we don't have a good selection of finishers around, so I'd be interested to see how smooth a project would go with one.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Who's that guy whut knows everything about caulk gun tip cutters?

Yeah, that'd be the guy I'd pick.

I'd spend the first 3 minutes convincing him I'm a complete dufus, and let him show me he is the only one able to carry the job.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...and I'd by God let 'em:thumbsup::whistling
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> If you could pick 1 person from ct to do a project with , who would it be?
> 
> 
> I'd pick blacktop, we don't have a good selection of finishers around, so I'd be interested to see how smooth a project would go with one.


Oh no! Thanks for the kind word Jesse.... But there's no way In hell I'm gonna let you tell all these boys what a hack I really am!!! :laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Charimon.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Just for the fact that I could see something new, I'd pick Resta.
He says the work is easy, and I want to see one of those projects come together.

Of course, I would jump at the chance to work with any of my Canadian compatriots.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

asevereid said:


> Just for the fact that I could see something new, I'd pick Resta. He says the work is easy, and I want to see one of those projects come together.



He was my number 2, but they don't let me in houses that nice


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Resta or Leo or Davanci....

Or a bunch of others. Lol


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Probably Griz.

Followed closely by John (Jaws), Tom Struble, and Warner.

I would love to work one day with dozens of you guys.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Lone or Warren for a summer would be worth of a year of apprentice wages to me. Lol


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

To many awesome craftsman to from for me.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

Warner just to see his shop and old iron


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Not a fair question. I think I could learn something from everyone here. I thought about taking a road trip and asking a whole bunch of guys here if I could work with them a couple weeks then move on to the next CT guy. A working vacation filled with lots of learning!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom. Tjbnwi. But I think I could work with him for a lot more than a day and learn a whole lot

He's helped me a lot on the phone and email but in person experience with him would be awesome.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Be bad ass to do a tour, lol. Learn how to do a basement in Wyoming in winter with donerightwyo, head over and learn siding from Tom, decks from robert and cali, highend remodels from davinci or Chris Wright, steel from Joasis or QCCI, tile from Angus, milling and all kinds of chit from Warner, big commercial from Griz....

I could go on.

If I visited Blacktop id be trying to relocate him.lol


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> If I visited Blacktop id be trying to relocate him.lol


you wouldn't have a hard time at that Jaws!!!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I would love to spend time with Warner. My side line passion is making stuff from trees- not glue and sawdust- and who wouldn't love to get their hands on some of that old iron? Wouldn't work though cause I'm always right........


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> you wouldn't have a hard time at that Jaws!!!


Texas, get ready for Chuck Morris!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Texas, get ready for Chuck Morris!


Those smoke poles are shooting out my prices mike!! After they get hit they may not want my kind down there!!!!:whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've worked with and for about 6 local guys from CT over the last 5 years. All but one was an exceptional experience. (Before you ask, NOOOO not TNT, he's awesome) The exception was not a regular here by any means.

I think I could work with pretty much anyone who takes their work seriously enough to never stop thinking about work, and posts on websites like CT.

(So all of you are included)

After work is another story. I'd love to tag along with Rex to see how he scores with all the women though! :laughing:


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I'm surprised no one said Madrina. 

We could all learn a thing or two from everyone. If you quit learning its time to hang it up.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

JASA1021. Some of you have seen some of his tray ceiling, arched ceiling, ... stuff posted here.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Killer. But he's not around anymore.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

slowsol said:


> killer. But he's not around anymore.


:-d


----------



## DMJCarpentry (Jan 6, 2014)

Tough one...a whole bunch of talent and good guys here. I have to say Resta's work really blows me away.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ohiobuilder. The guy is a legend here. Steadily building 30k sqft and up customs day in and out.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Killer seems to be well respected .


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Lots of guys on here I would want to watch work. Most guys I wouldn't want to see me work.

One thing I have learned here is I spent too many years working on the wrong side of the tracks. I am self taught and that means I never picked up on the high end work. Those are the guys I would love to work with for a few months.

If I had to pick probably Tom or Superseal as windows and siding are where my roots are. Though these days I do a lot of sheetrock and tape and texture which I love, so I would dig learning the high end custom finishes.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cj21.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

robertCDF, I would dig seeing how his metal decks go up, from start to finish.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

It would be fun to work with Sir Mixalot.........But if he's not available Blacktop will do. :whistling


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I have learned something from most everyone I have worked with .


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Great question/thread. :thumbsup:

No way I can give a short answer (1 person) though.:whistling

Tbjnwi.....so I could finally learn how to use my tools.

rselec......b/c electric is my personal weak link.

Xtrememtnbiker.....to feel good about the future of "this thing of ours"/morale boost.

Robie......b/c I would learn a bunch and have so much fun busting his balls.

Madrina....b/c I am soooooo interested in roofing.


I left out about 132 people....


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow. Pretty interesting question -

I honestly can't pin it down to just one person. I'd like to do what Steve Jobs did and drop in and out of the classes I need the most. For me -->

Angus - tile setter
Lone Framer - production framing
?????? - a brickie / concrete guy


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Great question/thread. :thumbsup
> 
> Madrina....b/c I am soooooo interested in roofing.:


Too funny lol

Dress light, it's hot in Texas


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

So many guys on here that it would be cool just to even hang around and see how they do things, have learned a lot from different ones. In my field would not mind working with Tom Struble, just to get ideals on how to do some things maybe a littler different and better.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My second pick would have to be Irishslave, I have to laugh and have fun at work. His sense of humor is perfect. 

Oh and as someone else so elegantly pointed out, he's "So Clever"


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd love to work with Finley. :shifty:


:no:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll take anyone I need laborers on an upcoming project so I'd rather not work with them but I would have no problem just watching.:laughing:

Seriously though I would have a hard time choosing just one. There's so many people here I would just love to watch perform their craft and learn from. Not that I would ever do what they do but it's still interesting and I love knowledge.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't want to leave out these talented masons, fjn Brickhook and stonecutter to name a few. I'm sure there's more talented tradesmen on CT that go unrecognized for there work :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EthanB said:


> Charimon.


I agree, I basically modeled my style of organization after Craig's setup. I couldn't give two sh!ts about laying tile or doing re-grouts but I would like to see his system in action.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

wnc viking said:


> You do not live that far from Frame to finish do you


He's about an hour and a half 2 hours from me


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Jls we only live 45 minutes away, if I ever get a job with stamped concrete, you're my man


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think i wanna work with this Kray guy


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i think i wanna work with this Kray guy


Me too!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> frame2finish


you dick!!!


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> you dick!!!


Took him awhile to remember you????


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd be bringing my video camera for a day with kray


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Framer53 said:


> Took him awhile to remember you????


He had to remind me


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

It would be Oconomowoc to pick his brain . Understand his organization Business style wise .


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah mike would be fun. Go for a ride in the car and the plane too.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A few more months and it'll be DWB time...


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

PPRI said:


> Yeah mike would be fun. Go for a ride in the car and the plane too.


 Forgot about the plane .


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't been here long enough to know everyone and what work they do, but right now I'd probably pick Jbardellini, griz and/or mudpad. Big dirty old commercial work :thumbup:

As long as we can crank a radio


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe a crazy time in FL with 123Starez (you know who I mean).


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

FramingPro


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

I've learned my lesson about working with guys I date....and I don't want to mess up what we got going here. Yal have been the best boyfriend I've had yet.


----------

